# 3 yolks in 1 egg!



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

Wow! Just saw this in my Azureus' first clutch. Two yolks are conjoined, and 1 is beside them. I'll post pics in an hour or so.


----------



## trevorthetoad (Nov 5, 2012)

sounds interesting. Can't wait to see those pics!


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

Anybody else seen this?


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

Are they really joined or are they just stuck together? I guess you have to wait and see if they hatch. Cool!


----------



## packwolf (Nov 5, 2011)

I got dibs on the first two headed frog!


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

Well, yea I guess 'stuck together' would be a better term for them... I'm not going to hatch them though. There's 5 others in the clutch and I'll keep the best looking one as they develop. I have no need for any more froglets and am just trying to 'prove' a bunch of my hold-backs...Hoping to just get 1 to morph from each pair


----------



## trevorthetoad (Nov 5, 2012)

What do you mean you're not going to hatch them? We're all anxiously waiting to see how the tadpoles turn out!


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

Yea, I'd rather get rid of them now than have to do it once they start suffering because something isn't right with them. I hate putting down frogs


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

The crease in the yolk is an indication that the yolks are probably in seperate envelopes (sometimes more than one envelope can be deposited) so they may actually not be touching at all. The third one is clearly seperate. For some pictures of what you should see http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/breeding-eggs-tadpoles/85609-conjoined-twin-tadpoles.html 

As compared to http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/breeding-eggs-tadpoles/45125-fraternal-tadpoles.html 

Some comments 

Ed


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

Very cool pic.. Keep us updated on how they turn out!


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

Whoa! Just checked on the rest of the clutch and realized one of the others is a double yolk! I'll post a pic tomorrow.


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

These ones aren't looking to good, but isn't that strange to get 3 singles, a double, and a triple from one clutch? 

 Almost hit the cycle!


----------

